# Purebred looking Levy County Golden Girl



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What about this girl??? She looks purebred...










****CROSSPOSTING****........**URGENT CRY FOR HELP**……Hi, my name is SADIE….I’m at LEVY COUNTY ANIMAL SERVICES waiting for a holiday miracle…..all of us at the shelter are hoping we’ll be given a second chance……can you imagine for just a minute…..how it would feel to be in a small, concrete cell - - scared, lonely, sad, and confused!…..all of us soon realize how quickly our lives can end…...if you only knew how many homeless animals pass through the doors of shelters everyday……and how many of us pass back through those same doors in a body bag……WE have done nothing wrong….yet, because of irresponsible pet owners …..WE pay with our lives!!……if you have a minute, there is a video you should watch……(Brightlion | Home, click on the box with the dog that says, “IN HOPE”, “An animal shelter story”, then click on your language)……it will help you realize what we are facing because there is not enough spay and neutering …….hopefully, after you watch the video…….you’ll take another look at our faces and fall in love!…….what it takes to save my life - - - $85.00 ……..the unconditional love you’ll get in return - - - “PRICELESS”…..Thanks, SADIE…………………………….The NEXT EUTHANASIA DAY WILL BE ON THURS. NOV. 15th .........please act quickly in order to save my life!…..... Please DO NOT EMAIL, TIME IS CRITICAL.......INSTEAD * CALL * THE SHELTER.....(352)486-5138 A.S.A.P.........……………….We are a "Rescue-Friendly" county shelter.....IF YOU ARE A NON-PROFIT RESCUE AND CAN HELP WITH EVEN JUST 1 LIFE, please call!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Contact the rescues. Ugh!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't have the fee or I think I might be in my car right now. She just rips my heart out. She looks to have just had a litter too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

No money needed to contact all the rescues. I'd even contact mixed breed rescues. Sometimes they'd love to have a Golden to place.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes I am on that one!  First I am calling the shelter to be sure if she is even there.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She was adopted!!!! I am giving my number for any more Goldens or any sighthounds they ever get.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yee ha! I can't believe how many rescues needed contacting this week alone.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I should have called before I posted her but it just goes to show the kind of sweet beauties that need help


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous!!*

What a gorgeous girl!!

AQUACLARA: 

GREAT IDEA to give them your number so they can call you!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah I said call me for any GR even an old sick or HW pozzie or any sighthound


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

*Update!!*

HAPPY UPDATE!!

I MET this dog yesterday with her FOREVER MOM!!!!!!! And I took photos!!! Oh it made my WHOLE DAY!!!!

Here she is! She is now JADE!

She has the most wonderful, biddable, sweet, tolerant, darling personality!

Happy endings rule!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adopted..*

Jenna:

She is gorgeous-thanks for the pictures and she was adopted already!

Happy Dance!!

:thanks::thanks::thanks::thanks:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's wonderful! Made may day from across the country, I can only imagine how big the smile is it put on your face. I love seeing them after adoption.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

A truly wonderful sight!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I saw her again recently! WOW is she a stunner, tons of coat!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Excellent!
Seeing a dog go from unwanted to loved is magical.


----------

